# Why Cavs May Trade Ilgauskas



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Zydrunas Ilgauskas' contract is a massive trade chip because of how many teams will be looking to dump salary for next summer. The Cavs will not have a great deal of cap room, so using that expiring contract could be the last swing at making a major addition for a while. For that reason, Danny Ferry would be compelled to consider it despite his personal relationship with Ilgauskas.


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/115891-why-cavs-may-trade-ilgauskas?eref=fromSI


----------



## Gullit (Aug 11, 2009)

So much for loyalty if they do that. If it's just business LeBron should leave then too.


----------

